# What is this plat and how could trim it?



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi,

This red plant is growing fast in my tank it reached the top, how should I trim it from top?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Just cut it anywhere on the stem.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe that is a "Alternanthera reineckii" as far as pruning I have no idea.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Cut it below the root line, pull the leaves off the top part where the roots are growing and replant it!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

And yes, it does look like Roseafolia as er201 said.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm no expert & I don't know the name of the plant, but I usually trim them right below where the root looking things are sprouting out, so the trimmings can be replanted and have starter roots with them. I believe those sprout out like that cause the plant is lacking nutrients of some kind. But once again I am no expert


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks guys, it seems its Rosaefolia ,but in the description says its slow growing! anyway once I trimmed them they are free fro anyone wants them.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Im not sure about slow growing, but most people cant grow them. I'm one of those people lol.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i've grown it for a long while. Replanting the shoots usually = slower growth, but when you have it behind decor or other plants, you can trim off the older shoots to thin it out and the new shoots will fill in quicker. It will make denser growth, but the base will be scraggly (easily hidden with aquascaping)


----------

